# Snake catcher fed up by non-payers



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-17-2009
*Source:* NewsMail



> UNLESS people start paying up, experienced snake catcher Anthony Zink will be forced to shut up shop.
> 
> Mr Zink said he could no longer afford the running costs of his four-wheel drive, considering he was currently owed call-out fees for 15 jobs across the region.
> 
> For the low cost of $25 within Bundaberg and $30 for the surrounding region, Mr Zink responds to calls to remove snakes and goannas and releases them 40km out of town in bushland, out of harm’s way.









*Go to Original Article*

Some people are just tight mongrels!! I know what I'd be doing if people hadn't paid me the miserable amount this poor chap charges. And I wouldn't be releasing them back into their back gardens either :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow that's cheap! Damn scungy people... sad for people to not pay the bloke, he's saving our fauna from the weapons of the garden shed.


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe he should also make clear in his add that its a $30 fee - that way he wont get called out unless people are aware of and prepared to pay the bill.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 17, 2009)

here in nsw its free, If people dont pay, who cares, atleast the snake is getting saved, do it for the love not the money!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 17, 2009)

> The barefoot wrangler said there had been an “explosion of brown snakes” recently, adding to the need for his service.


Barefoot brownsnake catching, id pay just to see that.
Sounds like fun.
I did a callout at a local winery last year and was paid nicely with a few bottles of red.
Barter system is alive and well on the peninsula.
If he is releasing them 40 kms out of town though, isnt the genetic information for each locality going to get muddled?


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah 25 aint much.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 17, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> here in nsw its free, If people dont pay, who cares, atleast the snake is getting saved, do it for the love not the money!


 

The added fuel and running costs of his 4WD to take them out bush after picking them up is costing him too much money to do.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

A better idea would be the customer pays for each km from their house you release them, non payer have them let go in their letter boxes :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

seriously though, if you have to get another job do it, no need to winge about it, you should be rescuing snakes for the love of the animal anyway....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> A better idea would be the customer pays for each km from their house you release them, non payer have them let go in their letter boxes :lol:


 

Lol! yep sounds good to me


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> seriously though, if you have to get another job do it, no need to winge about it, you should be rescuing snakes for the love of the animal anyway....


 
Yep Agree 100%


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> seriously though, if you have to get another job do it, no need to winge about it, you should be rescuing snakes for the love of the animal anyway....



Why? If you go out of your way to get your permit, purchase equipment, have a reliable vehicle, make yourself available 24/7 so they don't have to do the 10.30pm ring around to find someone who will come and get it, pay for advertising, pay for business cards, mobile phone etc, why not make some money out of it? 

The guy's doing it for a bargain - when I was doing it, it was a minimum charge of $70 just to make it worth my time. You pay for convenience.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

lol, trust a qld rescuer to jump up and down with what I wrote, next the victorians will have me cornered :lol: not saying there is anything wrong with making maney from it, but stop winging if it all doesn't work out the way you planned, animals health always comes before money doesn't it?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

besides, most herpers already have all the stuff and spend huge amounts of time and dollars driving around looking for herps anyway lol...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2009)

Regardless of how far the animals are being relocated to, the thing is the guy is performing a public service at a fraction of the price many charge - but still there are people willing to rip someone off for 30 bucks!! Really ordinary IMO! If his business does go under, then they can all enjoy being charged at a higher rate! 

I still firmly believe councils should help foot the bill for community call-outs like these. The main positive is actually seeing governments putting their money where their mouth is in relation to protecting native wildlife. Start fining the ones who are purposefully killing these creatures and get them to help foot the bill on funded relocations! Why should the public have to foot the bill 3 times a week at $300-$400 etc etc for relocations, or then take the matter into their own hands and have to duck and weave thinking about the prospect of being fined for killing native wildlife? Not that anyone does get fined, because nobody genuinely cares! Ring the RSPCA and tell them you’ve shovelled one…they’d probably send an official out with a nice big bravery medal for you! :lol:

Some are saying to "do it for the love of the animal", quite frankly I reckon he is at those prices. His fuel bill would chew up most of his charge rate.


----------



## morgs202 (Dec 17, 2009)

Its how buisness works, you provide a service that people need, they pay you so you can continue to provide said service, easy! Its how the world works, and has done for a very long time. Unfortunately, some people are just stooges


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

What system do people think works best?
Qld's/Vic user pays sytem where people charge to remove..
NSW volunteer system, free of charge...
or NT's goverment / wildlife funded system
I'm a supporter of the NT system, it has many positives imo.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Dec 17, 2009)

I run Reptile Rescue in the Hunter Valley as a fully licenced and insured business and have done so for the past several years .We have only had 2 non payers one from 06 and 07 The 06 was an Eastern Brown in a house at 11.30 pm and the 07 was a Black snake on Christmas day. We also have 30 day accounts.
I fine most people as aware that you have to pay a fee for a speciallist service, What do you pay for a pest exterminator to spray roaches and ants I bet he wont come for a $25-$30 call-out fee or after 5pm. We are restricted to no more than 20 km for release put on by DECCW.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> besides, most herpers already have all the stuff and spend huge amounts of time and dollars driving around looking for herps anyway lol...



Only the truly obsessed and mentally deranged ones.

"just going out for coffee honey"

"..umm, Weezer it is 3 in the morning..."

"..aaah, yeah, well...ummm....look- over there...."

------ ---- -------------------------------------/


----------



## m.punja (Dec 17, 2009)

Jase I agree with your comment on the NT system. It should be goverment funded IMO. I recently heard a rumor about a snake catcher useing a 1300 number. I'm not sure how the 1300 numbers work but going off what I hear whenever someone called him they were billed $60 which was than passed on to the catcher so than off he'd go and even if it was a prank call in the middle of the night or no snake to be found he at least got $60 out of it and didn't always need to charge. What I heard was that than if a snake/reptile of any sort had to be relocated and extra cost was added, but again, if that extra cost wasn't passed over he still had the $60 from them calling the 1300 number.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 17, 2009)

The NT system is fantastic - animals aren't getting killed OR released into unsuitable habitat. The home owner doesn't have to pay and the snake catcher has an income. However this doesn't work everywhere - for instance, in Adelaide there's only so many Brown Snakes you can keep and sell to the public (yes I release catchers can do this in Adelaide).

It would work really well in areas where there are reptiles that have a significant price tag attached to them but here in SEQ, we're stuck with Carpet Pythons and Green Tree Snakes - not exactly the most "in demand" reptiles.


----------



## snakehandler (Dec 17, 2009)

hmmm every wondered where the council will get the money from?....lets see rate payers, so now everyone has to pay for a snake to be removed, rather than just the people who need the service. While the concept is nice the reality is different. Yes it will work in some places but you will have many complaints from those who do not use the service, why should I being paying extra for something that I can do myself for free???.

Next thing we know people will be asking for the council to pay for termites and other pest control activities....

People pay for possums to be removed less than 50 meters from their house, yet complain about removal of snakes? 

I do see value in establishing reputable people to set up a system similar to NT where certain animals can be caught and sold into the pet trade, but under strict rules and well regulated. Not every snake catcher should have this right, there are some shady operators out there!


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2009)

snakehandler said:


> you will have many complaints from those who do not use the service,/QUOTE]
> 
> It's no different to my taxes paying for schools when I dont (or ever plan to) have children.
> 
> But seriously, people need to stop being such tight wads. It's $30, thats a bargain, it costs me more to get my dog groomed!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> The NT system is fantastic - animals aren't getting killed OR released into unsuitable habitat. The home owner doesn't have to pay and the snake catcher has an income. However this doesn't work everywhere - for instance, in Adelaide there's only so many Brown Snakes you can keep and sell to the public (yes I release catchers can do this in Adelaide).
> 
> It would work really well in areas where there are reptiles that have a significant price tag attached to them but here in SEQ, we're stuck with Carpet Pythons and Green Tree Snakes - not exactly the most "in demand" reptiles.



only part of the income comes from the animals, part is gov funded, yes you have to do alot of boring normal rescues, but there is oportunity to get a few quirky reptiles on the lic system, and not all rescues are snakes  of course..... just need to use your imagination a little...

Just think of all the coin you can make selling juvie hypo coastals :lol:


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 17, 2009)

30 bucks is a bargain.......i agree it should be love of the animals but there are costs involved to come out and catch the snakes...car rego, petrol, etc......30 bucks would barely cover that if he is driving 40km to drop them off in the wild....just my opinion.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Only the truly obsessed and mentally deranged ones.
> 
> "just going out for coffee honey"
> 
> ...



My wife is over the going herping thing, she know if it's stinking hot at 5pm that I won't be home till 5am....


----------



## cris (Dec 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Just think of all the coin you can make selling juvie hypo coastals :lol:



:lol: there actually are heaps of snakes around brisbane that would be in reasonable demand, i would like a light silver tree snake, black and yellow tree snake and a few marsh snakes, red, black and brown ones would be cool. Carpet pythons still sell for over $100 too. Provided they kept an eye on it to make sure it wasnt being abused badly i think it would be much better than what happens now.


----------



## garycahill (Dec 17, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> If he is releasing them 40 kms out of town though, isnt the genetic information for each locality going to get muddled?


 
That was my first thought too. It might pay for him to check his local legislation on release distances. I can understand his gripe with non payers. Everyone is entitled to make a living!
You would have to pay way more for an exterminator to come in for roaches, mice etc.
Maybe start putting them back for non payers, waiting for the call & demanding 2 payments up front!


----------



## bigi (Dec 17, 2009)

Winging about it, i would bloody winge about it too if these ungratefull mungrels owed me the money.
For 25 to 30 dollars i would say he is doing it for the love of it etc. And its a bargain.
I get this in my line of work also, and in many cases it actually cost me more money to finally get what is owed, than what the original amount was.
i do not care if it costs me more, I do it on principle, otherwise these people are stealing from me and will more likely go on to do it to other people like this poor bloke
these people think its not much money, he wont bother chasing it, or simply the poor guy cannot afford to chase the money.
I feel sorry for this guy, and wish him well


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 17, 2009)

hope the stingy bastards that dont pay get wats coming 2 them. i like the idea previously mentoned by jason, put it in there letterbox if they dont pay :lol: .


Will


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 17, 2009)

For that cheap they should be paying him in a heartbeat, simple as that.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Dec 18, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> If he is releasing them 40 kms out of town though, isnt the genetic information for each locality going to get muddled?


 
what's your definition of a locality? i know carpet sellers like to think it's only a couple of hundred square metres, but i think 40km is pretty insignificant.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 18, 2009)

snakelady-viper said:


> I run Reptile Rescue in the Hunter Valley as a fully licenced and insured business and have done so for the past several years .We have only had 2 non payers one from 06 and 07 The 06 was an Eastern Brown in a house at 11.30 pm and the 07 was a Black snake on Christmas day. We also have 30 day accounts.
> I fine most people as aware that you have to pay a fee for a speciallist service, What do you pay for a pest exterminator to spray roaches and ants I bet he wont come for a $25-$30 call-out fee or after 5pm. We are restricted to no more than 20 km for release put on by DECCW.



That's interesting.I was always under the impression that it was illegal in NSW to charge for snake removals.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

our system works ..if any 3 of us that dont get paid for a job ..we let the other 2 catchers know, and if called by that person a next time ..that person is charged double and told that one payment is for the other catcher that you hadnt paid for ..have had late payers ,,but a friendly reminder on the phone is usually enough to get it sent ...I do payment plans so have plenty of time to pay my measly $50 charge ..and old age pens are $25...(if they are looking like they are struggling on the pension that is ,been caught out a few times claiming old age pens ,and they drive a BMW ,live in a huge house and dripping with jewelery ...so if they have tins of dog food and no dog I know they're legit  )


----------



## -Andrew- (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the whole thing comes down to just the way society is with different people
with different attitudes & it doesn't just come down to not paying snake catchers as I
have been a self employed tradesman for 20yrs now & chasing non payers seems to be
a big part of the business all the time.
I also do snake rescues in NSW which I do as a part of a public service but I find it
amazing how people act differently to different situations as you may have to catch
a brown snake on a 35 degree day after they have the snake all fired up with pets
& garden hoses etc and they hardly even say so much as thanks.
Then there are the people which have tree snake sitting on their verandah easily picked up and removed and the people are trying to shower you with gifts for saving their lives:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

-Andrew- said:


> I think the whole thing comes down to just the way society is with different people
> with different attitudes & it doesn't just come down to not paying snake catchers as I
> have been a self employed tradesman for 20yrs now & chasing non payers seems to be
> a big part of the business all the time.
> ...


I can relate to that ...I have had people pay me double for my trouble ..and even say that they think that it should be more ...and also the GOV should be dipping their hand in and helping out ...well wont hold my breath on that one ...
say what you want ..but we are providing a service and alot of times it is like playing with a loaded gun ...WOULD YOU PLAY RUSSIAN ROULETTE for a total stranger for nothing? ....I think it stinks that in NSW you guys dont get at least FUEL vouchers to cover your travel costs ..really stinks ...fuel isnt free and in remote areas as like myself ,and so many are ,the driving distance to get to a job is anywhere up to 55kms away + for one job .

Then having to find a suitable relocation spot ,and then drive back home ..its usually a good 100km + all round trip for me for one callout ..so my $50 is a drop in the ocean ..and as was said on call 24 /7 EVEN CHRISTMAS DAY AND NEW YEARS DAY .....think some need to jump off their high and mighty soap box and get back to reality cause your tugging it if you think we are doing it to make only money out of it


----------



## scorps (Dec 18, 2009)

I do it for free, rather get no money and save the snakes life.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

scorps said:


> I do it for free, rather get no money and save the snakes life.


well I wanna know how to get a hold of a money tree too now ...

Scorps why dont you provide a free service then ...
its all good in hindsight now 
But most of us live in the land of reality and have real debt and real situations to deal with..
Shame on my POVO butt shame ...


----------



## scorps (Dec 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well I wanna know how to get a hold of a money tree too now ...
> 
> Scorps why dont you provide a free service then ...
> its all good in hindsight now
> ...


 
Wow, 
nice redbelly but if you managed to read my post correctly you would have noticed I wrote I (keyword get ready for it) 'DO' it for free, not I'd do it meaning I already do run a free snake catching service. I am a snake relocator in Cairns and have never asked for a cent. The money tree you ask about comes from my day job like most of the country while relocating is just a hobby I do that allows me to save that certain snake from a shovle while also allowing me to educate the home owner about our lovely Australian reptiles and how they mean no harm to us. 

"Shame on my POVO butt shame" honestly that was pretty immature, this is a public forum where you allowed to post your own oppinion for everyone else to see so long as it does not offend any one. I am sorry if it did but to me I dont see reptiles as something to make money out of and I understand if you do. Each to there own I guess . . .

Scorps


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

scorps said:


> Wow,
> nice redbelly but if you managed to read my post correctly you would have noticed I wrote I (keyword get ready for it) 'DO' it for free, not I'd do it meaning I already do run a free snake catching service. I am a snake relocator in Cairns and have never asked for a cent. The money tree you ask about comes from my day job like most of the country while relocating is just a hobby I do that allows me to save that certain snake from a shovle while also allowing me to educate the home owner about our lovely Australian reptiles and how they mean no harm to us.
> 
> "Shame on my POVO butt shame" honestly that was pretty immature, this is a public forum where you allowed to post your own oppinion for everyone else to see so long as it does not offend any one. I am sorry if it did but to me I dont see reptiles as something to make money out of and I understand if you do. Each to there own I guess . . .
> ...


Scorps my appologies as to thinking you only were saying it in hindsight ..you do it for free ..well you must be a bit better off then some of us ..
I wouldnt say we are making money out of reps either now ..that payment basically covers fuel that is used and fuel that will be in my tank for the next callout ..so thinking we are making money out of it gets up my nose ...if I charged $500 a callout well can see ya point then . 

Am sick of the likes of people accusing the ones that do ask for a payment being made out "of not giving a crap about the snake itself that is utter" BS ...if we didnt give a toss we wouldnt bother doing a training setup nor re -newing our DM's or returning our return of operations etc ...if you can do it for free so be it ...but dont knock the ones that dont either ..


----------



## scorps (Dec 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Scorps my appologies as to thinking you only were saying it in hindsight ..you do it for free ..well you must be a bit better off then some of us ..
> I wouldnt say we are making money out of reps either now ..that payment basically covers fuel that is used and fuel that will be in my tank for the next callout ..so thinking we are making money out of it gets up my nose ...if I charged $500 a callout well can see ya point then .
> 
> Am sick of the likes of people accusing the ones that do ask for a payment being made out "of not giving a crap about the snake itself that is utter" BS ...if we didnt give a toss we wouldnt bother doing a training setup nor re -newing our DM's or returning our return of operations etc ...if you can do it for free so be it ...but dont knock the ones that dont either ..


 
Redbelly I do not believe I was 'knocking' you in my last post, I was mearly replying to your previous post. I never once said you do not care about reptiles, you clearly do judging by one of your current threads looking for oppinions on what to do with a carpet on her eggs, 

Scorps


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 18, 2009)

I got the wrong impreesion also til i re-read it.If it meant saving a reptiles life i would also do it free zilch...But for those who need to travel,as long as they recoup the fuel $$$ theres nothing wrong with it...MARK


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 18, 2009)

carpetmucher said:


> what's your definition of a locality? i know carpet sellers like to think it's only a couple of hundred square metres, but i think 40km is pretty insignificant.


On the Victorian wildlife controllers licence, it says we need to relocate the snakes no further than 5kms.
If this is not possible we are contractually obliged to euthanise the snake.
Its great, the only people that can kill a snake legally are the people that care the most about them.
I dont know the regs for other states carpetmuncher.
Cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

scorps said:


> Redbelly I do not believe I was 'knocking' you in my last post, I was mearly replying to your previous post. I never once said you do not care about reptiles, you clearly do judging by one of your current threads looking for oppinions on what to do with a carpet on her eggs,
> 
> Scorps


Scorps that thread I put up ..I have taken on board what a few have said and actually am keeping a few PM's with some 'very EXPERIENCED in that area' members and do appreciate what I get posted to me ..all I will say about that thread is SOME OF YOU HAVE LITTLE FAITH ..and are to quick to jump on one side of the fence ... (not a dig at you either scorps) 
(If i mis interpreted what you had said I am sorry )But this is not about that thread now ..this is about snake catchers getting ripped off ...and I feel for those who do get ripped off ...
It is so hard to actually type a convo on here at times without comming across being a smart azzzz


----------



## scorps (Dec 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Scorps that thread I put up ..I have taken on board what a few have said and actually am keeping a few PM's with some 'very EXPERIENCED in that area' members and do appreciate what I get posted to me ..all I will say about that thread is SOME OF YOU HAVE LITTLE FAITH ..and are to quick to jump on one side of the fence ... (not a dig at you either scorps)
> (If i mis interpreted what you had said I am sorry )But this is not about that thread now ..this is about snake catchers getting ripped off ...and I feel for those who do get ripped off ...
> It is so hard to actually type a convo on here at times without comming across being a smart azzzz


 
Its alright, I'm not against snake relocators covering there costs and if some one agrees to pay for a service then the snake catcher drives out and removes the snake then they do not pay that is wrong.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Dec 18, 2009)

He should do it for free! His payment should be the knowledge that he is saving a snake from possible death.


----------



## cris (Dec 18, 2009)

SnakeyTroy said:


> He should do it for free! His payment should be the knowledge that he is saving a snake from possible death.



... and moving it somewhere to possible death or survival to hunt other wildlife, maybe transmit disease etc. but i guess he would get a warm fuzzy feeling thinking hes doing good.


----------



## Legally_Red (Dec 18, 2009)

*Unbelievable*



JasonL said:


> seriously though, if you have to get another job do it, no need to winge about it, you should be rescuing snakes for the love of the animal anyway....


 
I can't believe there are even herp people out there who think snake-catchers shouldn't ask for money. 

Think it through folks, it costs us a fortune for training, licensing, equipment, fuel, ambulance membership ... let alone the cost to us and our families if we were bitten. 

Don't give us that "love of the animal" line - that's why many snake-catchers are wildlife carers as well. With a sick animal, fine, it's all about love. But there is nothing wrong with these snakes - they don't NEED to be rescued ... it's the PEOPLE who WANT our services. And if you WANT to be served in this world, you have to pay for it.

You don't see vets, plumbers and sparkies going out to fix things for the love of it ... and they're no different from a fully-qualified, professionally trained snake-catcher.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> On the Victorian wildlife controllers licence, it says we need to relocate the snakes no further than 5kms.
> If this is not possible we are contractually obliged to euthanise the snake.
> Its great, the only people that can kill a snake legally are the people that care the most about them.
> I dont know the regs for other states carpetmuncher.
> Cheers



Absolutely TRUE!

Just because there is some "resident" who doesn't want to share the patch of land he has "purchased" it automatically signs the death warrant of an animal that has lived there longer than the residents own ancestors! Absolutely ridiculous! Then he calls someone who cares enough to get off his behind to save them, then is expected to euthanize them! What a joke!!

How about the crazy, almost ridiculous proposition that they are allowed to keep the intruder and sell it within the pet trade??? OMG...that can't possibly happen because that leaves the door open for abuse! Catch 22, the goose is cooked!

It really makes me wonder at times! 



Legally_Red said:


> Think it through folks, it costs us a fortune for training, licensing, equipment, fuel, ambulance membership ... let alone the cost to us and our families if we were bitten.



As far as OH&S goes, it'd rate in the extreme!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah moose, it used to be horrible having to euthanise a snake, but relocation, quite often, can have negative effect on the snake or the area its relocated into.
Nowadays, if the snake needs to be euthed, id prefer to do that than take it out of its locale.
Bag it, tag it, freeze and send it to the museum.
Thankfully i hardly ever need to do it.
I think i grew up or something.
Not that it matters.
On the peninsula we have 150 years of snake catching history and im sure the 'genetic information' has been well muddied by now.
I wish we had the option to be able to legally and viably absorb these homeless snakes in to the pet trade.


----------



## Kyro (Dec 18, 2009)

Legally Red what about all the wildlife carers in general that devote their entire lives to doing volunteer rescue work, do you honestly think they see a single cent back for all the $ spent driving around to pick up injured animals, yearly membership fees, training courses,building pen's & enclosures, food, blankets,medicine, heat pads etc etc
I'm not against anyone making a living but I think snake catchers could do both, charge & volunteer with a local wildlife group, even if you are only teaching others how to deal with reptiles.

I think people like Robert Johnson also deserve a mention here,he's a well known herp vet that used to work in a clinic in Springwood nsw (now penrith)where he devoted endless amounts of his own to time to care for injured native wildlife for the fun of it & he never charged a cent. I can remember one particular incident where we met him at his clinic at 2am to operate on an injured & orphaned joey, the man's a saint & there are quite a few people like him that truly love our native wildlife & are in a position to help.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Legally_Red said:


> Don't give us that "love of the animal" line - that's why many snake-catchers are wildlife carers as well. With a sick animal, fine, it's all about love. But there is nothing wrong with these snakes - they don't NEED to be rescued ... it's the PEOPLE who WANT our services. And if you WANT to be served in this world, you have to pay for it.



you make a very good point there,..


----------



## longqi (Dec 18, 2009)

In Northern Territory all captured snakes can either be released or else sold, up to the catcher

Anyone who thinks catchers should not be paid has not thought it through
You drive for an hour to get to a place where someone thought they saw a snake
Definitely a huge brown snake or taipan [never a carpet]
After searching for an hour or two you find a 1 metre tree snake
Because they are terrified you drive again to relocate it
Most catchers I know get about 100 calls per annum
That is at least 200 hours potentially dangerous work plus fuel etc etc

When fuel was free and we only got calls about dangerous snakes it was cool
But now with so called civilisation spreading into the bush and city people wanting country lives on their one acre block and getting spooked by legless lizards I simply will not do it again if I'm not getting paid

No-one ever made a fortune out of moving snakes but you should at least cover your costs


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2009)

longqi said:


> in northern territory all captured snakes can either be released or else sold, up to the catcher
> 
> anyone who thinks catchers should not be paid has not thought it through
> you drive for an hour to get to a place where someone thought they saw a snake
> ...


 exactly


----------



## snakehunter1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I do it for nothing all the time - no complaints here.....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

IF snake catchers could not cover their costs then their would be far less people doing it.
The less snake catchers that are available will only result in more people resorting to shovels instead.


----------



## Firepac (Dec 18, 2009)

I charge $30 to cover costs, but I certainly don't travel 40klms to release the snake, according to the terms of my permit I have to release the snake 'as close as possible to the point of capture in suitable habitat'. I cant believe that the nearest suitable habitat is 40klms away!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 18, 2009)

He probably just said 40km for the peoples piece of mind and then drops them down the road from their place 

No one would use his service if they knew he just dropped them down there and not as far away as possible.


----------



## garycahill (Dec 18, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> here in nsw its free, If people dont pay, who cares, atleast the snake is getting saved, do it for the love not the money!


 
Going off this theory, breeders should also be giving their hatchies away as it's wrong to make money out of herps.

I will have some GTP's, Albino Darwins & Waters please!


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha, it's funny to read these replies, this forum is full of tossers!


----------



## bandybandy (May 4, 2010)

*Good Work Redbellybite!!*

I am a professional snake catcher in Cairns and charge for my services. The charge is to cover running costs - I certainly won't be retiring anytime soon! I just wonder however about people who do not charge. Do they not have running expenses. The majority of my expenses are taken up by personal insurance, covering me for snake bite and animal attack. If any of these "non charges" get bitten or injured and cannot return to their normal day work, who are they going to get compensation from?
Another thing - although some say that they don't ask for money, do they knock it back if it is offered?? I don't think so
Finally - after doing some research, a fair number of "volunteers" in Cairns are completely unlicensed, hence are not required to complete the mountains of DERM paperwork or DM's. This then leaves not record of what is happening to these snakes, either being relocated into inappropriate areas, or just simply added to their own personal collection or for sale.


----------



## Gekambi (May 4, 2010)

Not really all that good for the snakes either really (on top of damaging your buisness). And the people who call themselves 'snake hanglers' give you a bad name too right?


----------



## -Peter (May 5, 2010)

As part of a volunteer rescue group in NSW I am prohibited from charging the public for removals.
The organisation has on occasion arrange a contractual situation with with local councils and business.
Any volunteer in Cairns operating through a licensed rescue organisation is licensed through that organisation. If not then you should report.
There is no onus on the public or other organisation to make it work for you.


----------

